# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling juni 2013: Ik wil dat er een ambassadeur komt voor gezondheid

## Leontien

Op nu.nl staat dat CDA en D66 een ambassadeur willen voor het preventieplan voor gezondheid. In het plan zijn de afspraken vastgelegd tussen verzekeraars, gemeenten, bedrijven, scholen, huisartsen en sportclubs om mensen gezonder te laten leven. Alleen vinden CDA en D66 dat het plan te weinig budget heeft en te weinig handen en voeten heeft om uit te voeren. Volgens minister Edith Schippers is er geen budget over en dus kan er niet gesproken worden over een ambassadeur.

Vind jij het belangrijk dat er een ambassadeur komt om het preventieplan voor gezondheid uit te voeren? Of vind je het onzin en dat ze het geld beter aan iets anders kunnen besteden?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## spond

Wat een onzin weer, laat de overheid eerst eens beginnen met de suikers aan banden te leggen. Overal zit suiker in, je krijgt er hart en vaat ziekten van, obesitas, en suiker zorgt voor afbraak van je botten, is dat niet genoeg?
En dan de luchtverontreiniging, die zo erg is boven nederland begin daar eens mee, er is genoeg te doen voor het kabinet, weer iemand aanstellen voor een hoop geld is onzin.

----------


## Wendy

Het lijk mij ook niet prioriteit nummer 1.

----------

